# Kolache Deluxe



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                        Kolache Deluxe  (Nut Roll)

Recipe By     : Romy Rischer - Friend
Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Breads

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
   6      cups          flour
   1      teaspoon      salt
     1/3  cup           sugar
   2      packages      active dry yeast
                        grated rind of 1 lemon
     1/2  cup           warm milk
   1      cup           butter
   6                    egg yolks
   1      cup           sour cream
                        Fillings:
                        My Favorite Nut Filling:
   2      pounds        ground walnuts (8 cups)
   1 1/2  cups          brown or white sugar
   6                    egg whites -- beaten just stiff
   2      teaspoons     vanilla or grated lemon rind
                        melted butter and warm milk
                        My Favorite Poppyseed Filling:
   1      pound         ground poppyseed (4 cups)
   1      pound         can applesauce
   1 1/2  cups          sugar or to taste
   2      tablespoons   melted butter
   2      teaspoons     grated lemon rind or vanilla extract

For dough - Dissolve yeast in warm milk with 1 tbsp. of the sugar and set aside to bubble. Sift together flour and remaining sugar into a large mixing bowl; cut in butter as for pie crust. Blend together in another bowl, sour cream, lemon rind and egg yolks. Make a well in flour mixture and add yeast mixture and sour cream-egg yolks mixture. Mix with hands to form a ball of dough.

Divide dough into 5 or 6 parts equally. Roll out on a floured surface to a 14x14-inch rectangle. Spread with desired filling, leaving a 1-inch margin at sides of dough, but leave a 2-inch margin at top or final roll finish. Moisten edges with water; roll up tightly and seal seam. Tuck in ends.  Place on lightly greased baking sheet, seam-side down. Using a long wooden pick, prick all over roll deeply all the way through. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk.

Preheat oven to 325 F. and bake for 35 to 40 minutes or nicely browned. Brush with butter upon removing from oven. Cool before removing from pans.

For Fillings - Nut: Mix together nuts, sugar and flavorings. Fold in stiffly beaten egg whites. If mixture is too dry, gradually add enough warm milk for easy spreading consistency. This is enough filling for 6 to 8 kolaches (nut rolls), depending on size of rolled out dough.

Poppyseed - Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly. Allow mixture to stand several hours or overnight to thicken and blend flavors. This is enough filling for 7 to 8 average size kolaches (nut rolls).




                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : This is my favorite nut roll....I make dozens every Holiday.


----------



## Otter (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the post. My mother makes kolaches and I'll pass the recipe along to her.


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Your welcome...*

Your welcome Otter.....I make alot of them, with both fillings. I don't care for poppyseed but everyone else does so I do both to please everyone!


----------

